# mkiv jetta - above radio cubby hole removal



## tgrevers (Dec 25, 2009)

Do I need to pull all the dash trim off to remove the box? It doesn't have tabs that are exposed from the outside. I suspect I have to take the dash panels off to pull the box out. Anyone removed one of these before?


----------



## wolfbluejet (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: mkiv jetta - above radio cubby hole removal (tgrevers)*

you should just be able to pull it out without removing anything. mine just pulled straight out


----------



## tgrevers (Dec 25, 2009)

I removed my radio, and then pulled the cubby out. By reaching through the hole left from the radio (which I had to remove anyway), I could get my fingers behind the back of the cubby, and pop it out. I now have a CD player in the upper DIN. Nice.


----------



## WillOConnor (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: (tgrevers)*

Any chance you still have the cubby hole and would be willing to part with it?


----------



## tgrevers (Dec 25, 2009)

Sold it a long time ago. Sorry.


----------



## WillOConnor (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: (tgrevers)*

No prob. Thanks.


----------

